# [HOW TO] Disable Offline Caching



## mychen (May 20, 2005)

Hi there everyone -

My situation's this: got a computer loading roaming profile, server is running Win2K.

As I log off on the computer, this is the error message:

EVENT TYPE: Warning
EVENT SOURCE: Userenv
EVENT CATEGORY: None
EVENT ID: 1525
DATE: 7/6/2005
TIME: 10:43:40AM
USER: CHDICKERSIN\aashraf
COMPUTER: JHUDCGFRK71
DESCRIPTION:
Windows has detected that offline caching is enabled on the Roaming Profile share - to avoid potential profile corruption, Offline Caching must be disabled on shares where roaming user profiles are stored.

For more information, see Hlep and Support Center at 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

So I went to the MS Support site and found this link:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;287566

BUT it doesn't solve my problem, because I don't have a share on a separate server, as the solution instructed.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> BUT it doesn't solve my problem, because I don't have a share on a separate server, as the solution instructed


.

Where is your roaming profile coming from if not the server?

If your saying its on the server but is not shared then I would suggest to make it shared as it should be (not sure how its working if its not) and then go in to the caching and disable it.


----------



## kbryan (Feb 25, 2003)

How does one disable fix this problem in 2003? I couldn't find the caching choice on the shared folder on the server. . . Thanks.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Just guessing but I would right click on your shared folder select the share tab and then go to the Offline settings and disabled any offline content... I would think this would have the ame fix as the caching does.


----------

